# Denver/Boulder Group rides



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Is there any single location where I can find a listing of all (or at least many) of the group rides that take place in the Denver/Boulder area?


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

I've done a couple rides with the Rocky Mountain Cycling Club, they have a well maintained web site and lots of group rides. They have all been very friendly and there always seems to be a decent range of abilities. The only issue I run into is they have rides all over the front range so I typically have to wait till the next one in my area since I've got family to consider also and can't spend a whole day driving to, riding and driving home from a ride.

Also check with a couple local LBS's since it seems like most of them try to organize group rides pretty frequently.


----------



## Battaglia (Aug 31, 2011)

Try Meetup.com with "cycling" as a search with your zip code. There are several clubs who post on here.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

my favorites are:

Hour of Power - starts at Wadsworth and Deer Creek. Group leaves at 9 and then another at 10am. Ride is a little shorter than an hour

Gateway - leaves Gateway park fun center in N Boulder at 10am. Ride heads up to top of Carter Lake and back. One of the faster rides in the area. 

Now that racing season is in swing not sure what the attendance is like right now


----------



## vetteman (Aug 24, 2005)

shongalola said:


> my favorites are:
> 
> Hour of Power - starts at Wadsworth and Deer Creek. Group leaves at 9 and then another at 10am. Ride is a little shorter than an hour
> 
> ...



What mornings are the Hour of Power?


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

The Team Evergreen club has morning no-drop rides on Tuesdays and Fridays. They meet at the parking lot across from the gas station at Rooney and Morrison Roads. 

They go 35-50 miles staying mostly to the Denver metro trails system. Typical desination/turnarounds are Chatfield or Cherry Creek reservoirs, or the downtown Denver REI.

The start times vary this time of the year and sometimes days may change due to weather.

Mountain Gentlemen & Lovely Ladies - Team Evergreen Tuesday & Friday Road Rides | Team Evergreen Bicycle Club


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

Hour of Power and Gateway are saturdays


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Thanks guys I'll add these to my list. It seems really weird that there's not one site with information on many or all rides though. Maybe I'll have to start one! 

@Samadhi - no-drop is OK but not necessary for me. The Denver trail system is a non-starter for me though. I HATE riding MUPs - waaaay too dangerous with all the other users.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

OldChipper said:


> Thanks guys I'll add these to my list. It seems really weird that there's not one site with information on many or all rides though. Maybe I'll have to start one!
> 
> @Samadhi - no-drop is OK but not necessary for me. The Denver trail system is a non-starter for me though. I HATE riding MUPs - waaaay too dangerous with all the other users.


Not a bad idea, make sure to leave the url if you do.


----------

